
I lost control of our bank accounts to a phone scammer - janvdberg
https://robservatory.com/how-i-lost-control-of-our-bank-accounts-to-a-phone-scammer/
======
jacquesm
Simple rule: if it's inbound it is fraud until you've called the official
publicly posted phone number of your bank. Don't ask them for a number to call
back, go the website of the bank, verify the domain is the right one and call
their service desk. Never ever continue an inbound call like this.

